# size of wooden enclosure for adult greek tortoise



## Lou (May 14, 2010)

Hey

What would be a good size of an wooden enclosure for an adult greek tortoise (Testudo graeca graeca)?

Much appreciated.


----------



## Millerlite (May 14, 2010)

how big can you go?


----------



## Lou (May 14, 2010)

I am planning ahead of time...Im not getting the baby greek for another month. So an adult wont be for a couple of years. 

So at this moment....I dont really have a limit. But what would be a comfortable size that the tortoise to get enough exercise.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 15, 2010)

Bigger is always better when it comes to tortoise enclosures. For a fully grown Greek tortoise as small as a 12 square feet is fine indoors. But again, bigger is better. 

There is no need to start a baby tortoise out in something so large. Their enclosure does need to have adequate space for activity and temperature gradients along with their other requirements but can be done in a smaller enclosure that is easier to maintain and doesn't take up a lot of space. I keep up to four baby Greeks in enclosures that are about 24" x 36". This space allows for temperature gradients, hide areas and plenty of activity area for all of them.

Ideally, they should be kept outdoors as much as possible if not entirely. But not everyone lives in a climate that is favorable for the species that they are keeping to be outdoors all the time. An effort should still be made to keep them outside as much as possible during weather that is suitable for them.


----------



## Lou (May 15, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> Bigger is always better when it comes to tortoise enclosures. For a fully grown Greek tortoise as small as a 12 square feet is fine indoors. But again, bigger is better.
> 
> There is no need to start a baby tortoise out in something so large. Their enclosure does need to have adequate space for activity and temperature gradients along with their other requirements but can be done in a smaller enclosure that is easier to maintain and doesn't take up a lot of space. I keep up to four baby Greeks in enclosures that are about 24" x 36". This space allows for temperature gradients, hide areas and plenty of activity area for all of them.
> 
> Ideally, they should be kept outdoors as much as possible if not entirely. But not everyone lives in a climate that is favorable for the species that they are keeping to be outdoors all the time. An effort should still be made to keep them outside as much as possible during weather that is suitable for them.



Thanks for the insight 

I live in Canada, so its going to be an indoor enclosure, since there are only like 4 months that are suitable for outside living for the tortoise. So I was worried they need like a 30' by 30' kinda thing. But 12 by 12 or even a bit larger is def doable. 

I am right now building a 30" by 18" enclosure for the baby.


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2010)

30x30' would be great! Maybe your outdoor pen, for the good 4 months, could be that size. Good luck with your new baby and congrats.


----------



## GBtortoises (May 16, 2010)

"since there are only like 4 months that are suitable for outside living for the tortoise."

I live in upstate New York and mine are only outdoors from early May through late October but only really active for about 4 out of those 6 months. Every day outdoors for a tortoise is still beneficial, even if it's only a few days.


----------



## Lou (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, and ya, eventually I will get a outdoor enclosure, at which time it would be the largest I can fit at that time.


----------



## webskipper (May 23, 2010)

I need to design a table wider than the current 24 inches. With the plant flat there is little room for them to run. They are mowing the seedling faster than they are growing. gained 15 grams in one week. They are getting chubby cute.

Maccourt makes a 48" round preform pond (goto Lowz). Its a premium baby pool with a lifetime warranty. Never had their preforms crack in Michigan. 

I am actually ordering one for my balcony to put the kids out during the mornings when I am home and for soakings. It will be a good place to grow more food.

Lowz and HomDepo sell shelving with the simulated wood. 1x8x12 for $12. I maybe using it to design an adult table for my Greeks.

How much glass can I use?

My plan is to use 6 inch tall planks to build the basic table and then silicone in at least one 12 inch tall glass pane. The 6 inch boards should keep the Torts from trying to escape and stop them from rubbing their noses. Right?


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 23, 2010)

webskipper-As long as the torts standing on their hind legs cannot see out with the 6 inch tall plank, that is fine. But, is the 6 inches above the substrate or from the floor? I like to use substrate at least as deep as the tort is long. If the 6 inches is from the floor, I would use 2-3 of the boards so you can have 6 inch deep substrate, then the glass on top of that. As long as the enclosure is large, it doesn't matter if the sides are kinda high because it will still get enough air flow.


----------



## webskipper (May 23, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> is the 6 inches above the substrate or from the floor? I like to use substrate at least as deep as the tort is long.



Yes, solid wall starting from the floor. So now I have to figure on 15-18" walls for adult Greek Ibera?

There is the perfect pond on the maccourt website except that its 66 inches wide (90x66x18) and that will interfere with the new man cave floor plans.


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 23, 2010)

You'd want the substrate at least as deep as the tort is long, plus that much length above the substrate, plus any additional height if you have more than one tort (they can climb on each other) or cage furnishings near a wall they can climb on. So, if you want to use the 12 inch glass regardless, and want the glass above their line of sight, I'd guess 24 inch total height at least, assuming your tort is about 6 inches (I don't know).


----------



## webskipper (May 23, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> You'd want the substrate at least as deep as the tort is long, plus that much length above the substrate, plus any additional height if you have more than one tort (they can climb on each other) or cage furnishings near a wall they can climb on.



Yeah, I leave at least a body width a clear straight away near the walls just to prevent the little stooges from stacking themselves and climbing out.

Lowz has the PVC trim boards. Plastic planks or trim. 

I am thinking that a 6 foot diameter x 18" deep preform pond will suffice for my needs till the kids get older.


----------



## webskipper (May 25, 2010)

What's everyone's opinion on a round enclosure? 6ft diameter=28.274333882308138sq ft. (pie x r2= area)


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 8, 2010)

webskipper said:


> What's everyone's opinion on a round enclosure? 6ft diameter=28.274333882308138sq ft. (pie x r2= area)



I recall reading once that a round enclosure might stress out torts because they'll keep looking for a corner, but no idea how true that might be, and it may well depend on how "interesting" the enclosure is, in terms of things to climb over/under, etc.

Any else have any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## chairman (Jul 8, 2010)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> webskipper said:
> 
> 
> > What's everyone's opinion on a round enclosure? 6ft diameter=28.274333882308138sq ft. (pie x r2= area)
> ...



I have heard others say that round enclosures are the best because they greatly reduce the risk of your tortoise ending up on their back. A lack of corners won't be a huge deal as long as you have enough hiding spots in the enclosure. However, all of my current enclosures have square corners, or as close as my carpentry skills can get to it, and I don't have flipping issues.


----------

